# VirtualBox Guest Additions Ignore?



## drhowarddrfine (May 2, 2015)

Freshports shows emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions as "Ignore" because it requires kernel src. I found this out when trying to install it on a Win7 box where FreeBSD10 is a guest. My sole purpose is so I can resize the VirtualBox window to full screen.

So is this a temporary thing or am I missing something and can someone shed some light?


----------



## tobik@ (May 2, 2015)

It builds a kernel module so it needs the kernel source. Alternatively install the binary package via `pkg`.

Every port that builds a kernel module has an IGNORE on Freshports courtesy of USES=kmod in their Makefiles (in /usr/ports/Mk/Uses/kmod.mk IGNORE is set if /usr/src/sys/Makefile does not exist). See e.g. multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod or sysutils/fusefs-kmod. I guess Freshports doesn't have the source code installed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 2, 2015)

I read about using `pkg` to install it, and tried that, but it not only updated my perl5 version and then complained that it conflicted with that perl5 version (installed in the same place).

I install everything from ports so I'm concerned about doing this with packages. Would I be safe uninstalling the conflicting perl5 port and let `pkg` do its thing?

I did this at work so I'm going by memory a bit.


----------



## tobik@ (May 3, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I install everything from ports so I'm concerned about doing this with packages. Would I be safe uninstalling the conflicting perl5 port and let `pkg` do its thing?


Considering you are using VirtualBox I would just snapshot the VM and try it out. If anything goes wrong rollback.


----------

